# Skinny Fish, but eating



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

My naso which is in QT is eating fronzen mysis, eating purple seaweed, but rejected green seaweed and rejecting frozen brine. He is eating a good about but is looking skinny. Is this stress because hes not able to graze all day? Or is it that the QT is too small. Im in my first week of putting him in QT. I gonna leave display tank fishless after i had some ich. All my fish no longer show signs on ich in QT's. Any suggestions to get him to eat more? I tried the garlic, didn't really make an impact. Maybe against the ich, but not increasing his eating


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Check your PMs. Eating + wasting = big problem.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

what do you mean?


----------

